# Irish-themed music



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In honor of the day! What works in classical music have an Irish theme or inspiration? I'll start with some minor Beethoven.

Folksong arrangements for one or more voices, with piano trio accompaniment:
- WoO 152: Twenty-five Irish folksongs
- WoO 153: Twenty Irish folksongs
- WoO 154: Twelve Irish folksongs

There are also several familiar tunes in his sets of flute and piano variations Opp. 105 and 107, including variations on "The Pulse of an Irishman."

I know there are others, better known. Please make a contribution to this thread!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Stanford was Irish, and this is an Irish Rhapsody.

John Field was Irish, but this Nocturne is not. Oh, well.

John Ireland was not really Irish, but here's a Clarinet Sonata by him, anyway.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

A number of works have been written in about and in honor of Queens and Kings of Ireland. 

Donizetti's Maria Stuarda
Saint-Saëns' opera Henry VIII
Music for the Royal Fireworks (more or less)
Johann Strauss I, Huldigung der Konigin Victoria von Grossbritannien
Many more...

Whether these are the sorts of works in the spirit of St. Patrick's Day is another story.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Amy Beach's Gaelic Symphony.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Tristan und Isolde.
Isolde is an Irish princess.
Arthur Sullivan´s Irish symphony.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Much of Bax's output.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Carolan's Concerto


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

Roaratorio is the first piece to come to mind, with no close seconds.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bantock's Celtic Symphony. Love the six harps.

Also following up on Klavierspieler's lead, there are CV Stanford's Six Irish Rhapsodies, Six Irish Dances, Six Irish Sketches, Six Irish Marches, Six Irish Fantasies, Six Irish Folk Songs, and An Irish Idyll in Six Miniatures. Of course, which symphony is nicknamed "Irish"? Number 3. Seriously?


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Holst's St. Paul's Suite isn't too bad.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, I've learnt something today. thanks people :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Carolan's Concerto


Nice stuff, Ingélou. Had my toes tapping.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> A number of works have been written in about and in honor of Queens and Kings of Ireland.
> 
> Donizetti's Maria Stuarda
> Saint-Saëns' opera Henry VIII
> ...


Surely this post violated a whole bunch of the T&Cs? :lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

All the John Field piano Concerti have some intangible Irish character, along with his E flat piano Sonata.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Carolan's Concerto


This brings back memories...we used to listen to the Chieftains' Celtic Harp album a lot when I was little.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Weird that *Hamilton Harty* wasn´t mentioned so far - _An Irish Symphony_, the beautiful _In Ireland _fantasia for Harp, Flute & Orchestra, _Variations on a Dublin Air _for violin & Orchestra ...

The Swiss composer *Frank Martin*´s catchy _Piano Trio _is curiously enough based on Irish themes.

Some of *Henry Cowell*´s innovative piano works are based on Irish folklore mythology (_The Banshee_, etc.)


----------



## Johnhanks (Feb 21, 2016)

Sloe said:


> ... Arthur Sullivan´s Irish symphony.


Picked this up recently for next to nothing in a charity shop. Put it on expecting a thick slice of self-conscious "Oirish" jiggery, was pleasantly surprised to hear a well-constructed and enjoyable mid-Romantic symphony - the more so as it dates from a time (mid-1860s) when precious few first-rate symphonies were being written. A tantalising glimpse of the path Sullivan might have taken.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Does Donnacha Dennehy's magnificent _Grá agus Bás_ - Irish composer, Irish ensemble, Irish traditional singer singing in Irish - count as "Irish-themed"?


----------



## Classical Performances (Mar 8, 2016)

If you have never listened to works by Michael O'Suilleabhain, I urge you to do so. Here is a piece called "Woodbrook" performed by a young pianist.





That piece can be found at Amazon from the album: The Most Relaxing Classical Album In the World Ever, Volume II CD

Enjoy,
http://Classicalperformances.com


----------

